# Best 2.0litre diesel car



## Kmac (20 Jan 2007)

Could any advise me what the best 2.0 litre diesel car on the market (max 5years old) is??

Audi v BMW? 
others?


----------



## patspost (21 Jan 2007)

Have a look at BBC Top Gear car survey, JD Power car survey and maybe a look agt reliabilityindex.com or HonestJohn. 

The Skoda's seem to do well, or a jap car Toyota Avensis or Mazda 6 or Primera.
What type of budget do you have?
When you mean best is it in terms or Looks, reliability, or Performance or ?


----------



## Frank (22 Jan 2007)

I have no complaints about my 130 1.9 TDI Passat 

I would imagine to 2.0 tdi a4 a6 passat jetta octavia superb should be good.

The 170bhp variations should be worth a test drive. Good price range of VAG engines.

What other criteria price new max miles size etc.


----------



## tosullivan (22 Jan 2007)

Best engine or best car?

The Fiat Multijet 1.9 engine is one of the best engines out there.


----------



## davidoco (22 Jan 2007)

Frank said:


> I have no complaints about my 130 1.9 TDI Passat



Agree, any of the VW TDI diesels are good engines and having had experience of the 105 bhp 1.9 TDI Passat can say it is is responsive and feels very undiesel like compared to other 1.9 diesels.


----------



## Barley (22 Jan 2007)

We have a 2.0 Volvo S40 (2005) and it's grand. Very comfy and relatively economical to run as well.


----------



## upport (3 Feb 2007)

Ford Mondeo is spacious,economical for a large car,good spec and Ford dealer car service is well priced.Popular family car,so good chance of picking up second hand with relatively low milage.


----------



## Jo90 (4 Feb 2007)

am looking at a couple of audi A4 at present both 1.9 TDI but difference in bhp one being 100bhp and one 130bhp.
whilst i know would be better going for higher bhp but would a non car buff generally doing city / short / medium journeys really notice the difference ?


----------



## SOM42 (5 Feb 2007)

Jo90 said:


> am looking at a couple of audi A4 at present both 1.9 TDI but difference in bhp one being 100bhp and one 130bhp.
> whilst i know would be better going for higher bhp but would a non car buff generally doing city / short / medium journeys really notice the difference ?


 
Go for the 130bhp model.  Its not a whole lot more to buy second hand and gives a far superior performance without extra expense.  Fuel consumption, road tax and insurance will be similar and it should be easier to sell on afterwards.


----------

